# Eheim Customer Support



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

What were your experiences with Eheim Warranty Support here is mine.

About a year ago my eheim 2213's double tap valve both started to leak, I emailed them 3 times regarding it and to date they never responded.

A few months ago my double tap valve decided to leak on a 2217 and for kicks I emailed eheim through their web form and got a response within 2 days and they replaced my double tap valve for free.

Since they responded and help me I thought Eheim support has finally improved where they actually replaced parts under warranty like they should. So I emailed them again regarding the 2 sets of double tab valves that leaked and was unresolved for my 2213 also someone hates me and the pump head barb for both my 2213, and a 2217 started to leak. I emailed them through their support email and with the web form. Explained my situation scanned my receipt but no response emailed them some more and now 2 weeks later still no response.

I guess I should of gave me money to fluval. the led light on my fluval spec died and I emailed them, told them it was under a year but I can't prove it since I lost my receipt and they still replaced it promptly.

My Filters
2x Eheim 2213
3x Eheim 2217
2x Ai mini Hang on back canister filters
1x Tom's rapids mini canister filter
1x Fluval 105 Canister Filter
2x AC 70
1x AC 50
1x AC 20
1x Hagen Elite mini
1x Aqua Tech 10


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear you have had a bad experience with Eheim customer service. I have an Eheim 2213 now after having gone through 3 Fluval 104s in about 10 years (same individual fish, but bigger tank now). Those Fluvals did tend to break beyond repair after 3 years. I've had the Eheim for 3 years now, so fingers crossed. . .


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

do they have a phone number? 

I've found email support can be sketchy for most companies (unless it's part of their business plan), while phone calls get things done.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm really surprised by the poll so far eheim is not winning, I think next time I feel like splurging I'm will get a fx5 and put a 2213 for diffuser co2 for a 40g lol


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a problem with an Eheim Automatic Fish Feeder. I contacted them via email and they immediately replied and said that if I had the receipt and it was still under warranty they would replace the unit.

I scanned the receipt and emailed it back to them and they sent me the info to send the product to them in Quebec.

After a few weeks I tried contacting them to find out where my replacement was however got no reply. I tried a few more times and again no reply so I called their 1800 number and chose "Support" from the menu. The call rang until it went to voicemail where the message said the mailbox was full. I tried a few more time however always the same message so the next time I called I pressed Zero and spoke to a nice girl who apologized several times, took my info and sent me a replacement unit right away.

Bottom line is don't give up if you have a legitimate warranty claim.

You can also use the power of social media. Go on their Facebook Page and tell your story. Keep after them until they take care of you.

Or better yet deal with a company like Hagen, Marineland or Rena that take care of their customers.
--
Paul


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

My dad had a problem with him ehiem pro3 And emailed them saying the head was leaking and they told him the early eheims had problems like that and there was a recall, so they sent him a brand new head attachment, and then a couple weeks later sent him anthor one for no reason what so ever... Made me think they were awesome for that until I hear your stories, what do you guys think is the best filter out there?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

@Y2KGT

what is their 1800 number, didn't see it on the website.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> @Y2KGT
> 
> what is their 1800 number, didn't see it on the website.


http://www.eheimna.com/contents/index/locations

North American Headquarters
4226 St. Jean Blvd. Suite 209 
Dollard Des Ormeaux, Quebec H9G 1X5
Canada

Phone: 888-EHEIMNA - 888-343-4662

Fax: 514-624-2227


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks for the number
called them pressed 2 for support, was second in line. got to first and it said the person is on a call? called back and pressed 0 said the person is on the line?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> thanks for the number
> called them pressed 2 for support, was second in line. got to first and it said the person is on a call? called back and pressed 0 said the person is on the line?


Did you call during regular business hours? I would call back on Monday morning and just keep trying until you get someone live. And there is always Facebook.
--
Paul


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Did you call during regular business hours? I would call back on Monday morning and just keep trying until you get someone live. And there is always Facebook.
> --
> Paul


ya I called around 3pm, will give it a shot on monday and see what happens.


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

I had same experience when I tried complaining about a noisy eheim 2213. They initially asked me for reciept. When I finally got it and sent it to them, they stopped responding to emails. Luckily, the filter still seems ok and is now quiter after changing the ceramic shaft. Although, my next purchase will be a fluval G3 or G6.


----------



## Tovarish (Nov 10, 2011)

I like their products but customer service.. well I am sure ALL of my 4 emails to them were lost somewhere..


----------

